# New Phrag. kovachii hybrid Phrag ‘Susan Decker’



## Pablo (May 8, 2007)

Hi...

More news from http://www.phragmipediumkovachii.com!

At the recent New York Orchid Show on April 18th 2007, Glen Decker, Fritz Schomburg and Alfredo Manrique presented one of their new PK hybrids: Phragmipedium ‘Susan Decker’ (Phragmipedium kovachii x Phrag. Cape Sunset)

Check it out at http://www.phragmipediumkovachii.com/Photogallery/gallery/hybrids/Phrag-Susan-Decker.htm

The picture is not as good as we would like it to be but... expect more hybrids and better pictures in the near future!

Pablo Bermudez
webmaster
www.phragmipediumkovachii.com


----------



## NYEric (May 8, 2007)

Somebody should tell him there's a good picture here!


----------



## Hien (May 9, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Somebody should tell him there's a good picture here!


THERE IS A GOOD PICTURE HERE


----------



## NYEric (May 9, 2007)

Heeheehee!


----------



## Roy (May 9, 2007)

Not so loud !!!!


----------



## Pablo (May 9, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Somebody should tell him there's a good picture here!



Here is a better one!

http://www.phragmipediumkovachii.com/Photogallery/gallery/hybrids/Phrag-Susan-Decker1.htm


----------



## Ron-NY (May 9, 2007)

If I am not mistaken, and I think not, this cross is named after Glen's wife...Suzanne ...therefore this cross is being named Suzanne Decker

Want to guess what this one crossed with Phrag Haley Decker will be named oke: :rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (May 9, 2007)

Thanx. Slippertalk rules!


----------



## Pablo (May 10, 2007)

Thanks for the correction!


----------



## Pablo (May 10, 2007)

Thank you rothaholic !

the corrected links are now...

http://www.phragmipediumkovachii.com/Photogallery/gallery/hybrids/Phrag-Suzanne-Decker.htm

http://www.phragmipediumkovachii.com/Photogallery/gallery/hybrids/Phrag-Suzanne-Decker1.htm


----------



## isaias m rolando (May 21, 2007)

No coments on the recently awarded Phrag Suzanne Decker "Piping Rock" (80 points) AM/AOS?
Check the picture at

http://www.phragmipediumkovachii.com...nne-Decker.htm


----------



## SlipperFan (May 21, 2007)

isaias m rolando said:


> No coments on the recently awarded Phrag Suzanne Decker "Piping Rock" (80 points) AM/AOS?
> Check the picture at
> 
> http://www.phragmipediumkovachii.com...nne-Decker.htm


When I try to click on the link, a message comes up that says it can't find the server.


----------



## Ron-NY (May 21, 2007)

This is the link Isaias tried to post. Let's see if it works for me. I see the problem, one to many n's. I need to teach Isaias to copy and paste 
http://www.phragmipediumkovachii.com/Photogallery/gallery/hybrids/Phrag-Suzanne-Decker2.htm


----------



## SlipperFan (May 21, 2007)

Thanks, Ron. That worked fine. I should have looked at the URL more closely.


----------



## Candace (May 21, 2007)

I think it's pretty, but the dorsal sepal is a bit wonky. I'm not a judge, but I wouldn't have thought it would receive higher than an HCC.


----------



## Roy (May 22, 2007)

Probably would make the sales bench in my opinion.


----------



## smartie2000 (May 22, 2007)

The colour is very nice one it, but the dorsal isn't perfect. I think this bloom is better than the other kovachii hybrids we have seen


----------



## NYEric (May 22, 2007)

Where was this awarded? The linked photo color on my screen appears really pink compared to the one I saw which was deeper toward burgandy. At the GNYOS I left the room when one of the judges was starting to raise a stink about the one presented, I was wondering what he had to compare it with!?!


----------



## Greenthings (May 22, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Where was this awarded? The linked photo color on my screen appears really pink compared to the one I saw which was deeper toward burgandy. At the GNYOS I left the room when one of the judges was starting to raise a stink about the one presented, I was wondering what he had to compare it with!?!



The plant was awarded at the Redland International Orchid Festival.
This was a different flowering from the one you saw in New York.
Name correction: The hybrid is named Phragmipedium Suzanne Decker

Oops I had something else here that should go somewhere else for it concerns
the registration of the Pk hybrids.

I will remove it now and post it elsewhere on this forum.

Sorry, I keep forgetting that this is only for pictures.

Peter


----------



## littlefrog (May 22, 2007)

Frankly it the pictured plant doesn't do much for me either. But you have to be careful in judging plants from pictures. They are no substitute for seeing the plant in person.

If somebody hasn't been tinkering with my tags in the greenhouse, I should see Pk x Living Fire bloom soon. Three of the four hybrids I bought from Glen last spring are still wee little, this one is a horse with at least 15" leaf span...


----------



## NYEric (May 22, 2007)

Ooh show us!


----------



## isaias m rolando (May 22, 2007)

That's right...
yes, Littlefrog
You guys need to be there, "on site" to be able to really judge, not the photograph, but the plant.
I agree that it could be just an HCC, almost happened that. I was told the first scoring for the judges was 79.2, then they returned to everybody so finally the plant could reach 80 plants.
It really does not matter. What was important was to get the FIRST AWARDED to have at least any "standards" to judge the next hybrids coming, wich is goin to be an "AVALANCHE". mORE THAN 25 HYBRIDS HAVE BEEN PRODUCED AT LEAST AT CJM ORCHIDS IN PERU, SOME OF THEM ARE ALREADY BLOOMING and the plants are growing with a very experienced team in several places in the US The breeding program started in Lima 4 years ago.
Have a good week


----------



## NYEric (May 23, 2007)

Yeah i know where and none of the locations are NYC!


----------



## Ron-NY (May 23, 2007)

Isaias...was that photo taken at Redlands? I only saw the the flower in person yesterday as it was being unpacked from the shipping box. Personally, I thought the one at GNYIOS was better quality but it had been in a box. The second bud is currently blooming on the plant that was displayed at the NY show and I think it is much nicer. I will have to take a photo of it.


----------



## NYEric (May 23, 2007)

Thanx Ron!


----------



## isaias m rolando (May 25, 2007)

Please do photograph and post
Thanks Ron
...and yes, that photo was at Redlands


----------



## isaias m rolando (May 25, 2007)

Please do photograph and post
Thanks Ron
...and yes, that photo was at Redlands
acording to Glen he agrees that the flower was better at the NY Show. Judges...judges...well you never know when it takes a new hybrids phrag specially with all this controversial issues.


----------

